# Calming music



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We may possibly be moving so I am trying to prepare these guys for a different schedule. May not have doggie daycare where I go. So may need to get a dog walker/sitter but also may have to leave them more regularly than I have so far. I'm trying out different things and found a website Through a Dog's Ear. Got the album on iTunes. Slightly different effects. Calms Beemer. Puts Lexi to sleep. Here they are listening to the music. Usually they are all bouncy this time of day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We have this! We started to put it on for Gandhi when he found it hard to settle down at night because of a neighbour's dog barking

I find it very relaxing myself!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm going to check it out.
Love L&B on the couch - they look like ying and yang  x
Is the move a good move? Sounds exciting?? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That sounds good, I'll have to check it out! Good luck if you do eventually move!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I keep meaning to get one for when I am grooming, although I guess there is a chance I may just want to curl up with the dog and have a little snooze!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are ADORABLE!! Thanks for the recommendation. I am off to buy!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

There was a point that Lexi just lied down on the floor and fell asleep. Like she couldn't drag herself to her bed. They've still gotten up when they heard a noise outside. But they don't seem as tense or agitated. 

I put it on my phone so I can play it when we are out or at the vets and I need them calm.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This sounds fascinating, what is on the tape, is it music that people would enjoy too?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's classical music rearranged and played at a slower cadence on piano. I've been listening to it all day. I could also be imagining things but the barking is significantly reduced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Totally worked with my two... I played it and Lola perked up her ears then went to the sofa and lay in a trance with her eyes open. Nina moved from my lap on to the floor then flopped over on to her side and lay there with her eyes open like Lola, in a trance like state. So weird. They were super chilled, and these two already know how to chill. I knew it was chill out totally when neither of them followed me to the kitchen  they were totally chilled. 

I'm not going to play it too often, don't want it to lose its effect.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I swear I'm getting the whole series one album at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So Lexi has been a bit anxious in the car lately (I think she's been upset that I've dropped her off at daycare on my way out of town a few times). So I turned on the cd to play in the car. She settled right down and so did Beemer. As I exited the freeway and stopped at the light, I had the sat in that same trance like state just looking around. It wasn't that I was asleep. But I just sat there enjoying the morning watching all the cars drive (including the ones next to me) until the car behind me honked. 

Note to self not safe for driving.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They do a driving edition one! says it calms your dog whist not effecting you so much (or words to that effect!).


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I saw they had a driving edition. They don't seem to have it in iTunes, but I will investigate some more. I have bought the second album as it also seems to help calm them down (I use it instead of me trying to get them to stop barking).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've ordered one, not the driving one, will let you know what the customers think of it next week!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I've ordered one, not the driving one, will let you know what the customers think of it next week!



Do be careful as your grooming. It can put you in a trance. Pleasant one but still - an oops with the clippers and there goes one half of the beard.

I tried last night without the music, we were up all night because Beemer kept getting up all night. Immediately woke up and bought the other albums.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can just imagine everyone and their dogs hypnotised and wearing headphones. Sounds wonderful. Would have to be careful myself as classical music puts me in a trance anyway. Like the idea of reducing the barking though.


----------

